# Im Verein oder nicht?



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich starte hier aktuellem Anlass mal eine Umfrage. Wer von euch ist im Verein organisiert und wer nicht.

Einfach mal abstimmen bitte!!!

Je mehr von euch mitmachen umso aussagekräftiger ist das Ergebnis.

Nochwas: Die Umfrage ist nicht öffentlich, d.h. keiner kann sehen wer für was gestimmt hat!
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Griaste,

ich bin im Verein was den sonst...

Ohne idarfst ja nichtmal anfüttern....(HORROR Vorstellung) und pro Monat min 6-8x 15€ für ne Tageskarte wär kaum zu finanzieren.

Zudem bin ich sogar mit meinem Fahrrad in 3-4min an der Seenplatte, so kann ich auch mal Morgens oder Abends schnell 2-3 Stunden gehen, was mit Tageskarte - sofern man nur Morgens oder nur Abends geht - ja das totale Verlust Geschäft ist, da wär ich viel zu geizig für und würd auch bei 40° über die Mittagszeit fischen.


Pfiate


----------



## bobbl (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin im Verein, ohne findet man hier in der Nähe kaum Gewässer, die man mit Gastkarten beangeln darf ,außerdem sind die Vereinsgewässer viel schöner und fischreicher als alle "öffentlichen" in der Umgebung,


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in einem Angelverein Mitglied, der Verein ist aber nicht im Verband organisiert. Was soll ich anklicken?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Fein, Jungs.

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr hier auch eure Beweggründe reinschreiben.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem Angelverein Mitglied, der Verein ist aber nicht im Verband organisiert. Was soll ich anklicken?





Also Franz.|supergri
Immer diese Spitzfindigkeiten.:m

Mohnert sagte "Nicht der Wunsch einiger, in der Regel gar nicht organisierter Angler  ist dabei der Tenor, sondern der Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten  Angler."

Also mach dein Kreuz bei organisiert, so genau hat der da nicht unterschieden.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Noch bin ich im Verein, nächstes Jahr nicht mehr.

Vor 3, bald 4 Jahren bin ich hier auf der Insel in einen Angelverein eingetreten, man in etwas größeren Teichen fischen als ich gewohnt war. Da war ich noch viel und oft an den Vereinsgewässern zu finden und habe auch gefangen.

Doch was schon damals mehr als bescheiden war: Der Kontakt zu uns Jugendlichen. So fand in den fast 3 Jahren nur 3x ein Jugendangeln statt, immer mit der fauligen Ausrede der Jugendwarte das sie nie Zeit gehabt hätten, wobei sie dann nicht den Job machen müssten. #q

Ein anderer Grund war, das die zwei Vereinsgewässer in 4 Jahren 6x umgekippt sind, 3x davon wegen deutlichem Überbesatz, oder sind 400Kg K1 und K2 Karpfen 200Kg Barsche und noch andere Weißfische etwa doch passend für ein 1ha großes Gewässer, mit maximal 2,5 Metern Tiefe und viel, viel Schlamm? #c

Naja, erst durch einen Biologen vom Verband sind die drauf gekommen das es zu viel Fisch war. |kopfkrat


Ich habe da keine Lust mehr drauf. Wenn ich angeln will, gehe ich an einen Privatteich oder gleich lieber an die Ostsee. Dort habe ich meine Ruhe vor einigen komischen Leuten die es in Vereinen gibt und die 65€ im Jahr kann ich lieber für anderes ausgeben. :m

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Passives Mitglied weil vor zig Jahren mal eingetreten.

Da VdSF - Verein werde ich jetzt aber nach den heutigen Antworten der Präsidenten auf unseren "Offenen Brief" austreten..

Kann ich für mich nicht mehr mittragen...


----------



## smartmouth (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Jo auch Organisiert. Eher aus Zwang um an einigen Gewässern ne Tages oder sonstwas Karte kaufen zu dürfen. 
Gott sein Dank darf im Meer noch ohne . . .


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin Probemitglied (bis Ende 2011) in einem Angelverein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Aktives Mitglied derzeit in 2 Vereinen.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

ich bin nur in einem Anglerverein.
Gruß A.


----------



## Norbi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in keinen Verein (mehr)mich hat die Vereins/Verbandsmeierei ange:v


----------



## Macker (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich war 15 Jahre im Angelverein.
Als Ich dann das 5 Jahr in Folge die Fanglisten von meiner Frau und mir abgegeben habe ohne das wir zum Angeln am Vereinsgewässer waren.
Sind wir ausgetreten und Angeln nur noch im Meer oder mit meiner Nichte im Forellensee mit Fanggarantie.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Heimatortbedingt und Vorliebenbedingt unorganisiert, zum Glück haben weder DAV noch VDSF die Ostsee als Gewässer in Ihren Klauen


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Mitglied in einem Hamburger Angelverein seit Juni 1978 . #h


----------



## prinz1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

ich bin aktives mitglied im verein und mitglied im dav brandenburg! nicht nur um kostenfrei in allen gewässern des dav brandenburg zu angeln, nein auch um die aktivitäten im verein ( an- und abangeln, arbeitseinsätze usw. ) mitzumachen und zu unterstützen.
seit der wende gab es mit sicherheit einschnitte im anglerleben, nicht zuletzt "übernommene" west-regeln! 
aber das was der dav in diesen langen jahren zu mindestens hier in brb geschafft hat, ist in vielen ( nicht in allen ) belangen auch mein wille.
und genau deswegen brauch sich keiner zu beklagen!
für die angler wird zu wenig getan ???
wir haben keine lobby ???
ich sag nur: selber schuld !
wer nicht aktiv mitwirkt, darf sich nicht hinterher beklagen!!!!!
die antwort des vdsf ist doch gelinde gesagt eine "verars....ung"
statt auf die fragen einzugehen, wird mit häme und spott reagiert.
klare und differenzierte aussagen zu den fragen kann ich nur wenige erkennen.
egal! wenn denn dieser "zusammenschluß" oder was immer es auch sein wird, kommt, dann wird hoffentlich mit dieser art von umgang mit anglern, ob organisiert oder nicht, endlich schluß sein !

der prinz


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Heimatortbedingt und Vorliebenbedingt unorganisiert, zum Glück haben weder DAV noch VDSF die Ostsee als Gewässer in Ihren Klauen


 

Ach Steffen, was hast du denn gegen die Torfkuhle?


----------



## Kotzi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Die Jahreskarte für den Rhein kostet um die 30 Euro, dazu noch eine Jahreskarte für 120 Euro für 5 Waldseen in der Umgebung .
Bei sowas lohnt es sich nicht wirklich in einen Verein einzutreten.


----------



## silviomopp (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

..ich war bis vor 2 Jahren im Verein , bin dann aber ausgetreten ( Gründe behalte ich für mich ) 


für den jährlichen Beitrag den dieser Verein erhoben hatte, kann ich nun 3 jahre am Rhein angeln..
Hier in unserer Gegend gibt es leider kaum noch gut beangelbare Gewässer, daher spare ich mir das auch , in irgendeinen Verein einzutreten.


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr Mitglied in einem Verein!
Habe dadurch meiner Meinung nach auch einige Vorteile.


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin Mitglied in einem Verein, denn ohne Mitgliedschaft besteht keine Möglichkeit die Forellenbäche zu beangeln, auch sind die Tageskarten im See billiger als für Gastangler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in einem Verein organisiert, meine Jahreskarte habe ich allerdings an einem Gewässer ohne Vereinsbindung.
Das ganze hat den Hintergrund da mein Verein, DAV Bayern, kein eigenes Gewässer in der Region hat.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ach Steffen, was hast du denn gegen die Torfkuhle?



Nix Hase, nix...
Bloß hab ich die Ostsee vor der Haustür, was soll ich da an kleinen schlammigen Teichen?

Ostseefisch schmeckt um Welten besser als Fisch aus irgeneinem verschlammten Tümpel #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ach, das musst du mir nicht sagen. 

Du weißt ja wie meine Meinung von dem Verein hier ist. 

Und eben, Ostsee vor der Tür... was besseres gibs nicht. :l


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich nix Verein.

Ich war 15 Jahre in nem Angelverein. Habe die letzten fünf davon Versuchts was in Sachen Gewässermanagement/ Bewirtschaftung zu bewegen und festgestellt, dass die ollen Holzköppe auf sowas keinen Bock hatten. Ich dann auch nicht mehr und hab in nen anderen Verein gewechselt - leider das gleiche Spiel.

Heute angel ich dann lieber an (überwiegend) Nord- und Ostsee, dem Rhein und einigen vereinsfreien Gewässern - da gibt´s danna uch noch andere Fischarten als nur dicke Karpfen zu fangen.


----------



## Feuchty (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin aktives Vereinsmitglied seit 2 jahren und auch recht froh darüber, finde es halt schöner wenn man sich kennt nicht andauernt kontrolliert wird bei gastauftritten oder sonst was. Ausserdem gibt es immer wieder die möglichkeit auch nebenaktivitäten im verein mitzumachen wie oktoberfeste,weihnachtsfeiern oder der gleichen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Finke20 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

:vik:

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich bin seit 1984 im selben Verein Mitglied und habe es noch nie bereut.
Seit fast 7 Jahren bin ich jetzt schon Vorsitzender dieses Vereins.
Ich habe ihn damals mit 39 Mitglieder übernommen und wir sind jetzt 119 Mitglieder.
Was eben eine Vernünftige Vereinsarbeit so alles bringen kann.
Und seit 3 Jahren bin ich Vorstandsmitglied des Kreisanglerverbandes OVP.


----------



## Ines (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin im Bremer Meeresanglerverband, der bis vor ein paar Jahren Mitglied im DMV war, dann aber ausgetreten ist. 
Gilt das als Verein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Na klar.:m


----------



## PatrickHH (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin in einem Verein (VDSF) organisiert und möchte die Gewässer nicht missen. Am Vereinsleben bin ich nicht beteiligt, genieße nur die Gewässer.


----------



## Case (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit über 20 Jahren im Verein. 
Und da das ein toleranter Verein ist, bin ich gern drin.

Habe leider keine Ostsee in der Nähe. So bin ich etweder
auf Verein, oder Tageskarten angewiesen. Und da ist Verein
nun wirklich besser/günstiger.

Case


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in einem Verein, den wir vor zwei Jahren neu gegründet haben, da auch im DAV Holzköpfe unterwegs sind |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Die gibbet wohl überall. :m
Nur kann man da nichts verallgemeinern.|wavey:


----------



## Paradize (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin im Verein. Macht halt mehr Spaß angeln zu gehen wann man will , und nicht vorher durch die Gegend fahren muss um sich eine teure Tageskarte zu kaufen , was sich für nich eh nicht lohnen würde da ich immer über nen ganzes Wochenende angeln gehe.


----------



## Lenkers (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin in einem Verein (VDSF) und das ist gut so.


----------



## Namenloser (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin auch in nem Verein und zumindest solange noch bis der Naturschutzwahnsinn das angeln hier noch nicht ganz unmöglich macht.


----------



## Kegelfisch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit '73 im Verein . War früher zwar lustiger und mehr los , aber heute habe ich dafür 'nen kostengünstigen Bootsstand ca. 5 min von zuhause weg . Vereinsmeierei gibts in jedem Verein , aber auch genug Tage , um eigenen Plänen nachzugehen . 
Uwe


----------



## gnatz (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch in einem Verein.
Mein Hauptgund ist, dass ich dadurch erheblich günstiger an eine Jahreskarte für mein "Hausgewässer" komme als im Geschäft.
Ist sogar so viel, dass ich durch die Ersparnis den Jahresbeitrag + 2 Schachteln Kippen bezahlen kann|rolleyes
Sowas wie Pflichtarbeitsstunden gibt es bei uns nicht,sonst wäre ich dem Verein auch nicht beigetreten.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in keinem Verein mehr.

Als 10 jähriger habe ich die Aufnahmegebühr und den Jahresbeitrag von meinem Patenonkel zu Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Als Jugendlicher war das eine tolle Sache.
Leider bewirtschaftet der Verein nur relativ kleine Teiche, wenn man beim Besatz dabei war, wuste man auch, was das kommende/nächste Jahr für Fische bringt. Nach ca. 25 jähriger Mittgliedschaft was das einer der Gründe für meinen Austritt.

Heute beangel ich einige freie Gewässer (Rhein/Ruhr und U-See) mit Tages und auch Jahreskarte


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin nicht im Verrein, kommt mir teurer wie so. Kauf mir jedes Jahr einfach ne Jahreskarte für den See und gut is.
Und natürlich immer mal wieder mit ner Tageskarte an nem neuen Gewässer unterwegs.
Ich seh  zurzeit keinen Anlass in einen Verrein zu gehn.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in einem Angelverein.
Aber ich angel auch woanders unvereint und unorganisiert. :m

Hab denn mal den organisierten Angler vermehrt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in einem Verein, wie wohl 95% aller süddeutschen Angler, die regelmäßig ihrer Passion nachgehen wollen.
Das liegt nicht unbedingt daran, dass man Vereinsmeierei mag, sondern schlicht daran, dass wohl im nahezu gesamten süddeutschen Raum, kaum ne Chance besteht, als Nichtvereinsmitglied zu angeln.
Ein Großteil der Vereine bietet keine Gastkarten an und da viele Gewässer Privatbesitz sind und nicht gepachtet, ist man zur Ausgabe von Gastkarten auch nicht verpflichtet.
Die Leute sind sehr eigen und wollen unter sich bleiben, weshalb auch jedes noch so kleine Drecksdorf seinen eigenen Angelverein gegründet hat und sich abschottet was das Zeug hält(bloß keine Fremden, keine Gastangler usw.).
Wer angeln will, muss also zum Paylake alias Forellenpuff oder einem Verein beitreten.
Natürlich haben viele auch Spaß am Vereinsleben, aber es ist eben nicht unbedingt der Hauptgrund, warum man hierzulande einem Verein zugehörig ist.#c
In meinem Fall ist die Vereinzugehörigkeit jedenfalls, in erster Linie eine reine Zwangsmaßnahme, mangels Alternative.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich denke, dass vor allem regionale Gründe die Entscheidung bedingen, ob jemand Vereinsmitglied ist/wird oder nicht. Ich hätte in meiner Region kaum Möglichkeiten zu fischen, wenn ich kein Mitglied wäre, von Gastkartentouren (i.d.R. in irgendwelch-anderen Vereinsgewässern) & Forellenpuffs mal abgesehen.

Bin Vereinsmitglied seit über 25 Jahren. Fühle mich da auch sehr wohl und engagiere mich auch seit einiger Zeit.
Das Wohlgefühl betrifft aber ausdrücklich nur die Vereinsebene. Mit Verbandsfragen, usw. hab ich mich -wie vermutlich die meisten "organisierten" Angler- nie beschäftigt.

Wenn ich die die Zuschrift von Mohnert/VDSF v. heute auch nur überflogen habe (schwere Kost zum späten Feierabend), wird mir totzdem wieder klar, warum ich auf diese Ebene überhaupt keinen Bock habe. 

Staubsaugervertreter verkaufen Staubsauger.
Versicherungsvertreter verkaufen Versicherungen.
Volksvertreter verkaufen ...
Zu letzteren zähle ich auch solche Vertreter der Basis.
:v


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in keinem Verein mehr.


----------



## Bassey (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin auch wieder im Verein. Die meisten Vereinsseen sind einfach direkt bei mir in der nähe und das Seeangeln mit Pose macht manchmal einfach viel mehr Spaß als ständig die Rutenhochstellerei... Zudem sind dort bis dato keine Grundeln wie im Main angekommen ^^


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin ein einem Verein.
Dies liegt daran, dass ich als Schüler furchtbar unmodern bin, und sonst gar nicht zum anegln kommen würde.

Mit den meisten Leute habe ich keinen Kontakt, und dies kann auch ruhig so bleiben|rolleyes.
Natürlich schnaggt man mal, aber regelmäßig gehe ich nur mit einem Kumpel los, der auch im Verein ist.

Unser Standartspruch: Bist du Jugendgruppe oder wat?

Ich mein, wenn man mit 1er Spinnern den ganzen Tag schleppt



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Raubfischzahn (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit diesem Jahr auch wieder in einem neuen Verein. 
Vor kurzen bekamm ich einen Anruf, mit der Frage ob ich den an dem nächsten Vereinsangeln teilnehme? Da ich zu dieser Zeit bereits im Urlaub bin/war, musste ich dieses verneinen. Prompt kam die Antwort, dass ich mir dann am Ende des Jahres einen neuen Verein suchen soll.

Da hab ich nicht schlecht gehört und auf meine Frage ob er dies ernst meint, sagte er das dies sein voller Ernst sei.

Nun gut, so etwas muss ich mir nicht sagen und bieten lassen und daher werde ich Ende des Jahres aus dem Verein austreten und  wieder in einen neuen eintreten. Hab jetzt auch schon nen richtig guten Verein gefunden, der mir weit aus mehr bietet als die letzen Kasper Köpfe #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die die Zuschrift von Mohnert/VDSF v. heute auch nur überflogen habe (schwere Kost zum späten Feierabend), wird mir totzdem wieder klar, warum ich auf diese Ebene überhaupt keinen Bock habe.



Kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber richtig zu Ende gedacht ist das ja nicht. 
Grade wenn man sowas lesen muss, sollte doch die Einsicht kommen, dass man als unorganisierter Angler nicht den geringsten Einfluss auf solche Funktionäre hat, deren Wirken ja unausweichlich auch auf die nicht organisierten Angler 1zu1 durchschlägt. 
Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass man als unorganisierter Angler nix mit diesen Herren zu tun hätte. Man muss halt nur alles schlucken, was die ausbrüten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber richtig zu Ende gedacht ist das ja nicht.
> Grade wenn man sowas lesen muss, sollte doch die Einsicht kommen, dass man als unorganisierter Angler nicht den geringsten Einfluss auf solche Funktionäre hat, deren Wirken ja unausweichlich auch auf die nicht organisierten Angler 1zu1 durchschlägt.
> *Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass man als unorganisierter Angler nix mit diesen Herren zu tun hätte. Man muss halt nur alles schlucken, was die ausbrüten.*




Und an der Stelle kommt der DAV ins Spiel, der die unorganisierten Angler mit ins Boot holen will.|wavey:


----------



## Nanninga (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

*Bin in zwei Vereinen, 1x in Niedersachsen und 1x in Holland. So lerne ich auch die Nachbarn kennen und habe auch mehr Möglichkeiten wegen der verschiedenen (warum auch immer;+) Schonzeiten, obwohl ich sowieso alles zurücksetze.#c*

Nanni |wavey:


----------



## Frankenfischer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in einem Angelverein, weil
1. Die Angelmöglichkeiten mit Tageskarte bei uns sehr eingeschränkt sind (wer will schon immer nur an den neuen fränkischen Seen angeln) und
2. ich die Freiheit schätze, angeln zu gehen wann ich will und wenn es nur für 1 Stunde ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Doch recht eindeutig, wenngleich das natürlich nicht als allgemeingültig durchgehen kann, ist die Tendenz doch eindeutig...


----------



## reddomino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch im Verein.


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch im Verein, aber hauptsächlich um die LAV-Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen.... Mein Verein bietet fast gar keine aktivitäten und ist auch sehr klein

In MV ist es aber auch so das man die Unterwarnow und Ostsee ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit für wenig Geld beangeln darf (15 - 20 euronen im Jahr). Das ist für viele denke ich ein Grund in keinen Verein zu gehen


----------



## Parasol (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,

ich bin in keinem Verein, aber Einzelmitglied im Fischereiverband Unterfranken für 19.00 € J-Beitrag.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin in zwei Vereinen.

Das aber auch "nur" weil ich wie die meisten hier so die Möglichkeit 
haben viele Gewässer möglichst günstig zu befischen.

Ob oder wie die mich da vertreten war bestimmt nicht mein Überzeugungsgrund die Beitrittgebühren und Jahresgebühren auf den Tisch zu legen.

Auch wenn es aus nachträglicher Sicht sicher gar nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich habe den Verein, dem ich angehörte, verlassen, als ich selbst den Führerschein hatte und meine Gewässer in Reichweite kamen, auch und gerade weil das Vereinsgewässer zu klein und fischereilich uninteressant für mich war.
Da ich als Binnenländer wenn überhaupt, dann fast ausschließich im Salzwasser angele, ist derzeit eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft für mich kein Thema. 
Voraussetzung wäre dann aber auch die Möglichkeit aktiver Mitgestaltung und dementsprechend Einflussnahme.

Die (nicht neue) Idee, einen eigenen Verein der "Heimatlosen" hier über das AB zu gründen, finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber da dieser Verein einen Vereinssitz benötigt, könnte der dann nur Mitglied in einem bestimmten Landesverband sein. 
Und das wäre ja wieder kontraproduktiv.:m


----------



## Luuna (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,

ich bin  nach einer *7 jährigen* Anwärterzeit, seit 2 Jahren einem Verein angehörig.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber richtig zu Ende gedacht ist das ja nicht.
> Grade wenn man sowas lesen muss, sollte doch die Einsicht kommen, dass man als unorganisierter Angler nicht den geringsten Einfluss auf solche Funktionäre hat, deren Wirken ja unausweichlich auch auf die nicht organisierten Angler 1zu1 durchschlägt.
> Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass man als unorganisierter Angler nix mit diesen Herren zu tun hätte. Man muss halt nur alles schlucken, was die ausbrüten.



Da hast du mich missverstanden, Ralle, aber eigentlich ist "mein Fall" dann ja noch schlimmer. Denn ich bin ja ein organisierter Angler, als Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein, bzw. mit der Landesstruktur dazwischen.

Ich wollte mit meinem Statement ausdrücken, dass sich die allermeisten Vereinsangler gar nicht oder wenn, dann in ihrem Verein engagieren.

Welchen Einfluss kann ich als "Normalo" auf einen solchen Wasserkopf ausüben? Dann müsste ich mich schon im Vorstand engagieren (welcher bei uns zum Glück 100%ig bodenständig und sicher eine gute Repräsentation "nach oben" ist).
Die Kontakte, die ich persönlich zum zuständigen Landesverband hatte, waren auch vollständig positiv.

Die Ebene, auf der sich aber Mohnert & Co. bewegen (ich kann mich noch gut an Drossé erinnern) entspricht der, die auch Politiker für mich darstellen; abgehoben, selbstherrlich, Gutsherrenartig, der Basis entrückt, jenseits aller Realität. 
Auf die Vögel habe ich keinen Bock.

Natürlich hast du mit deiner Aussage Recht: nur wer Einfluss ausübt, kann etwas bewegen/verändern. 
Auch deinen Statements zum VDSF in dem "offener Brief-Thread" erteile ich von Herzen meine volle Zustimmung.
Nur: wo anfangen? Auch mein Tag hat nur 24Std. ...und dann kommt noch die Nacht dazu.
Da warte ich vielleicht auf den Tag, an dem endlich viele mit der Dachlatte auf die Strasse gehen und das große Eierköpfe zerschlagen beginnt, und beteilige mich mit brutalster Wolllust.
Aber bevor nun Prof.Tinca zu besagter Dachlatte greift, weil das alles in den anderen Trööt gehört, mach ich mal lieber Schluß.


----------



## Jangoo (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin norddeutsch und bleibe weiterhin keinem Verein angeschlossen, da man nur mehr schlechtes als gutes hört und ließt.

Ganz nebenbei bin ich auch das erste Mal in einem Forum - daher nicht erschrecken wenn ich hier auch meistens nur lese, hoffe das ist auch OK #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



> Die Ebene, auf der sich aber Mohnert & Co. bewegen (ich kann mich noch gut an Drossé erinnern) entspricht der, die auch Politiker für mich darstellen; abgehoben, selbstherrlich, Gutsherrenartig, der Basis entrückt, jenseits aller Realität.
> Auf die Vögel habe ich keinen Bock.


Noch son widerlicher Internetpolemiker....
;-)))))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hast du mich missverstanden, Ralle, aber eigentlich ist "mein Fall" dann ja noch schlimmer. Denn ich bin ja ein organisierter Angler, als Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein, bzw. mit der Landesstruktur dazwischen.
> 
> Ich wollte mit meinem Statement ausdrücken, dass sich die allermeisten Vereinsangler gar nicht oder wenn, dann in ihrem Verein engagieren.
> 
> ...




Weitermachen:m:m:m:m! Du hast ja recht.#h

|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Wohnort bedingt in keinem Verein.

Allerdings war ich auch in Deutschland nur als Jugendlicher in einem Verein. Mir ist die Vereinsmeierei zuviel. Ich will angeln und nicht zum Sommerfest, Weihnachtsfeier und sonstigen Veranstaltungen.

Ich hatte in Deutschland Karten div. Fischereigenossenschaft oder sog. Zweckverbaende. Also Jahreskarten ohne Vereinszugehoerigkeit.

In der Schweiz und in den USA kann man sehr gut ohne Verein angeln, da ein grossteil der Gewaesser vom Kanton bzw. State bewirtschaftet werden. Also hatte ich auch da nie das beduerfniss einem Verein beizutreten. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ob es hier in den USA Angelvereine gibt?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Finke20 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Ebene, auf der sich aber Mohnert & Co. bewegen (ich kann mich noch gut an Drossé erinnern) entspricht der, die auch Politiker für mich darstellen; abgehoben, selbstherrlich, Gutsherrenartig, der Basis entrückt, jenseits aller Realität.
> Auf die Vögel habe ich keinen Bock.


 
:vik:

Also ich habe Peter Mohnert jetzt 3 mal persönlich getroffen und 1 mal sind wir zusammen angeln gewesen.
Und er ist weder abgehoben, noch selbstherrlich und schon gar nicht Gutsherrenartig, auf keinen Fall der Basis entrückt und jenseits aller Realität habe ich ihn auch nicht erlebt.

Im gegenteil ich habe den Eindruck gehabt, dass er genau im Bilde ist, wie es an der Basis abläuft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Meinste, der verstellt sich extra für uns(in seiner Antwort)?|kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237

|wavey:


----------



## jörg81 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

*nicht im verein!!!* mir gehts gut,komm auch so klar was die gewässer angeht... will nicht ausschliessen irgendwann mal irgendwo einzutreten aber im moment besteht da kein interesse!


----------



## Daniel78 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,
bin seit gut 6 Jahren im Verein und muss sagen, dass sich die 125€ im Jahr rechnen. In Sachsen haben wir zum Glück nicht nur 2 -3 Vereinsgewässer |bigeyes, welche wir befischen dürfen sondern können aus einer vielzahl von DAV Gewässern wählen, von daher macht der Verein bei uns Sinn.|stolz:


----------



## reddomino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ob es hier in den USA Angelvereine gibt?


 
Das ist ein grosser Unterschied zwischen Deutshland und den USA. In Deutschland gibts fuer fast jeder Hobby einem Verien. Und in den USA gibts fast gar keinen. Ich bin Amerikaner und in den USA erwachsen geworden und ich hab niemand, dass ein Vereinsmitglied war, kenngelernt.#c


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

War in den letzten 10 Jahren nie Vereinsmitglied, werde aber ab 2011 einem beitreten. 

Bei mir ist es halt dazu gekommen, da es mir große Vorteile bietet. Ich habe eine größere Strecke die ich beangeln darf, darf ein Boot benutzen und ich darf in der Nacht angeln und darum geht es mir am meisten. Da ich auch regelmäßig angeln gehe, lohnt es sich finanziell auch ( 120 Euro im Jahr )


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Jo auch Organisiert. Eher aus Zwang um an einigen Gewässern ne Tages oder sonstwas Karte kaufen zu dürfen.
> Gott sein Dank darf im Meer noch ohne . . .



Dito ...bei mir der selbe Grund


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

so, bei mir is anders....ich bin seit 15 Jahren Mitglied und trete Ende des Jahres aus dem Verein aus..........#h. Da herrscht zuviel "Vereinsmeierei" (auch wenn's ein Verein ist....) :v


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so, bei mir is anders....ich bin seit 15 Jahren Mitglied und trete Ende des Jahres aus dem Verein aus..........#h. Da herrscht zuviel "Vereinsmeierei" (auch wenn's ein Verein ist....) :v



 Ich hoffe in dem Verein ist das ein wenig anders. Mir geht es halt hauptsächlich um die Vorteile beim angeln und nicht so um Sitzungen und wöchentliche Treffen etc.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit 1962 im DAV. Hab mich von 1980 bis 2005 im Vorstand von 'ner Gruppe "rumjeplagt"  und danach 'n bißchen auf Sparflamme jeschaltet.
Ick hoffe, ick krieg die Fuffzich noch voll.|supergri
Einschmelzen lassen will ick mich eijentlich nich und werde dann wahrscheinlich die Flatter machen. 
Ick trau den Brüdern einfach nich. Dazu jab dit schon reichlich negative Beispiele in jüngster Jeschichte. Und das aus Saulus plötzlich Paulus wird, kann ick mir beim besten Willen nich vorstellen.#c

Grüßung,  Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## Waldemar (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

verein#d
ich will doch nur angeln.
weiß nicht wozu ich da nen verein brauch.
wenn einer ein vereinsmensch ist, ... ok.
hat für mich nicht viel mit angeln zu tun.
wenn ich auf dem wasser bin, bin ich froh dass da kein verein dabei ist.
zum glück giebts ja das anglerboard.
das find ich besser als alle angelvereine der welt.
da bleibt fast keine frage offen u. treffen kann man sich da auch.
weiter so jungs!!!:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

@Waldemar: Das sagst du so leicht.
Wohnst z.B. im Bereich Oberlahn, dann darfst als Nicht-Vereinsmitglied zwar dort an der Lahn angeln, aber nur mit wirklich heftigen Auflagen. Eine Rute, kein Hecht, Zander, nur bis 20.00 Uhr, max. 3 Edelfische (Forellen), keine Kunstköder, kein Boot, kein...kein....kein....!
Dort wird man quasi gezwungen in den Verein zu gehen um überhaupt halbwegs gescheit fischen gehen zu dürfen. Der Gastangler soll denen dort nur die unliebsamen Döbel rausfangen. 

Bei mir in Diez hat man an der Lahn keinen Vorteil als Verinsmitglied gegenüber dem Nichtvereinsmitglied. Bei weiteren Lahnbereichen ist durch die Vereinsmitgliedschaft das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben + das Angeln mit einem Boot erlaubt.

Für den Rhein bräuchte ich auch keinen Angelverein, interessant wäre bei einem solchen nur der Vereinssee/-teich/-weiher, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich starte hier aktuellem Anlass mal eine Umfrage.



Ich habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, allerdings interessiert mich der Anlass. Hat es irgendeine Relevanz, das zu wissen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Ich habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, allerdings interessiert mich der Anlass.* Hat es irgendeine Relevanz, das zu wissen?*



Dein Interesse in Ehren, aber noch ist es nicht für Einzelpersonen interessant.

Falls es für Dich relevant wird, melde ich mich bei Dir.:m#h

Ansonsten erkläre ich meine Beweggründe für die Umfrage evtl. wenn sie abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Mit anderen Worten "NEIN" nur persönliches Interesse, oder wie?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten "NEIN" nur persönliches Interesse, oder wie?



Falsch.

Hab Geduld.#h


----------



## Kuddl62 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Moin Moin.
Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren in 2 verschiedenen Vereinen Mitglied. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und sage klar "JA" zum organisierten Miteinander. Gewässervielfalt zu annehmbaren Preisen. Mitgestalten, sich einbringen können.
Klar gibt es verschiedene Auffassungen über Vorstandsarbeit o.ä. in den Vereinen. Dann aber nicht schmollen und austreten, sondern selber anpacken und zeigen wie es besser geht.  Ein Vorstand eines AV besteht in der Regel aus Mitgliedern wie "Du und ich", die ihre Freizeit für den Verein / die Mitglieder opfern. Es gibt wohl kaum noch Vorstandsmitglieder, die sich um die Posten reißen. Bei allen wird die Zeit knapper. Ein Verein ist kein Dienstleistungsunternehmen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Ich zahle Beitrag und nun lieber Vorstand bietet mir etwas für mein Geld". Verein kommt, dass sagt ja schon der Name, von Vereinigung also Gemeinsamkeit. Gemeinsam das gleiche Hobby erleben, gemeinsam für die Angelei streiten. Das wird in naher Zukunft garantiert auch nötig sein um unsere Fischerei nicht weiter einschränken zu lassen. Und dieses ist auch nur möglich wenn die Masse an einem Strang zieht.  |bla:

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Waldemar (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

da hab ich wohl das glück, dass bei uns die fischer endscheiden wen sie angelkarten verkaufen.
die machen sich hier richtig konkurenz mit den kartenpreisen.
da ist das mit den vereinen mancher orts die totale komandowirtschaft.
kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
giebts das nicht auch bei den schornsteinfegern?


----------



## PapaBear (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Noch kein Verein. Werde aber bestimmt irgendwo eintreten. Weil Gastkarten kaufen ist für den A.... und teuer noch dazu.


----------



## olaf70 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin im Verein, weil ich so die umliegenden Gewässer für relativ kleines Geld beangeln und ich keine Lust habe mir immer vorher eine Tageskarte zu besorgen. Außerdem darf man an den interessanten Gewässerabschnitten bei uns nicht mit der Tageskarte angeln.
Das Schöne an unserem Verein ist, daß man keine "Pflichtveranstaltungen" hat. Da ich selber lange Jahre im Vorstand eines Vereins (kein Angelverein) war, bin ich vom klassischen urdeutschen Vereinsleben gründlich kuriert.
Ich weiß aber dennoch den ehrenamtlichen Arbeitseinsatz der Vorstandsmitglieder zu würdigen. Viel Arbeit, wenig Dank.


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Mitglied seit 1980 im Sportanglerverein Hannover. Gruß Shorty


----------



## aal60 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo, ich bin in 2 Vereinen organisiert. Interessant wäre es doch auch, ob mehrfache Mitgliedschaften bestehen.

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes


----------



## Maok (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit rund 20 Jahren in Vereinen. 

Einige Jahre war ich parallel dazu noch in einem dänischen Verein.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hi,
hier in Holland ist man ja mit dem Kauf vom Vispas automatisch Mitglied in einem Verein.
Ich würde , wenn es nicht nötig wäre keinem Verein beitreten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich habe Peter Mohnert jetzt 3 mal persönlich getroffen und 1 mal sind wir zusammen angeln gewesen.
> Und er ist weder abgehoben, noch selbstherrlich und schon gar nicht Gutsherrenartig, auf keinen Fall der Basis entrückt und jenseits aller Realität habe ich ihn auch nicht erlebt.
> Im gegenteil ich habe den Eindruck gehabt, dass er genau im Bilde ist, wie es an der Basis abläuft.



Finke, ich respektiere natürlich deine persönlichen Erfahrungen und die daraus resultierende Einschätzung. 

Da mir diese Erfahrung fehlt, ich außer: ab und an Verbandsblättchen, Pressemeldungen, etc. eigentlich nix von denjenigen Obersten höre, die ich mit meinen Beiträgen bezahle, kann ich mich nur an das halten, was ich lese.

- Eine Antwort, wie in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943&page=8 , vertritt meine Interessen nicht. Auch wenn ich einer der 'organisierten Angler' bin, die er zu vertreten glaubt.

- Ich finde es verständlich und auch ok, wenn ein Verbandsvertreter in erster Linie die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt, trotzdem erwarte ich von einem Verband, wenn er denn dann demnächst der Einzige ist, dass er sich bemüht, auch die Interessen aller Angler zu vertreten.

- Wenn durch den gesamten Brief der Tenor weht, die Landesverbände sind doch diejenigen, die im förderalen System alles machen, wozu brauche ich dann überhaupt einen Dachverband? Nur für lauschige Abendessen mit Bundes- & EU-Politikern?
Ja, auch dort sollen meine Interessen vertreten werden. Aber wen ich dazu legitiemiere, soll sich erklären können. Auch hier im www.

- Ja, es sind einige neue, gute Regelungen entstanden, aber bei mir sitzen die alten Wunden tief. Als der VDSF all die Kröten (Stichworte: Wettfischen, Setzkescher, Lebend-KöFi, Rücksetzverbote,...) nicht nur schluckte, sondern teilweise im vorauseilendem Gehorsam mit forcierte, verlor ich jedes Vertrauen in eine solche Interessenvertretung. 
Ich erwarte einen Kniefall vor der gesamten Anglerschaft, die Bitte um Vergebung und einen Schwur zum Besseren, bevor ich über irgendwelche Kormoranregelungen das Applaudieren wieder erlerne.

- Satzung, Protokolle, Kommisionen, föderative Ordnung,... wenn ein Heerführer mit mir in die Schlacht ziehen will, muss er erstmal meine Sprache sprechen und mein Blut in Wallung bringen. Wie beschämend ist es doch, die beiden Briefe (VDSF + DAV) nacheinander zu lesen. Beschämend für mich, da 'der eine' behauptet, mit meiner Stimme zu sprechen.

- Zitat: "Mehrheiten entstehen nicht im Internet, hier kann man seinen Frust über wen oder was auch immer abladen, das ist legitim. Meist hilft es nichts oder nicht viel."
Ja, da hat er teilweise wohl nicht verstanden, dass Meinung und Bewegung sich im 21. Jahrhundert neue Wege, abseits von Satzungen, Protokollen, Kommi... na ihr wisst schon, sucht. Wenn Einige es schaffen, durch Klicks bei YouTube reich zu werden, wenn US-Präsidentschaftwahlen zu einem großen Teil durchs Internet gewonnen werden, muss man auch in D endlich kapieren: In den Medien wird Meinung gemacht! Und Meinung wird irgendwann zur Mehrheit.
Das Ganze kommt mir ein wenig wie ein 'Stuttgart 21-Deja vu' vor. Angeblich-Legetimierte, die meinen, nicht mehr mit den Menschen sprechen zu müssen, weil die ja alle 4 Jahre ein Kreuzchen machen dürfen ...aber nun drifte ich ab.

Um zu Tincas Umfrage zurück zu kommen und es noch mal klar zu betonen: Ich bin gern in meinem Verein. Er bewegt etwas und verschafft mir Bewegung. Eine andere, sinnvollere oder effektivere Struktur kann ich mir in meiner Region nicht vorstellen. Auch mit meinem regionalen Landesverband bin ich durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## kallebo08 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Im Verein , und zwar aus Zwang :c:c:c!
Denn für viele gewässer in meiner umgebung werden gar keine gastkarten ausgegeben! 
Mein verein(Vorstand) ist total unorganisiert und bekommt nichts auf die reihe (1 Monat wartezeit auf erlaubnisschein#d#d#d, obwohl jedes mal gesagt wurde, der kommt morgen) Das aber nur als Randnotiz!

Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Evil Deeds (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

bin in 2 vereinen drin ^^


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Jeep, Verein

Kann los wann und wo ich will ohne erst GK holen zumüssen.
Bei der Anzahl meiner Sitzungen, würde ich sonst auch mehr wie doppelt bezahlen


----------



## Acefish06 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ja Verein,

ohne gibs ja keine Verbandskarte und damit keine Kanalstrecken.

Bin aber voll zufrieden


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit 1981 in Vereinen.  
Früher hat es weit mehr Spass gemacht.  
Heute hat jeder "Angelladen nen eigenen Verein" und somit kann ich da meine Beiträge bezahlen ohne irgend welche Verpflichtungen.................aber auch ohne die schönen Seiten...wie Anangeln,Abangeln,Preisangeln,Vereinsfeiern usw.


----------



## Zusser (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin seit meinen Tagen als Jungfischer (1982) im selben Verein.

Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich dadurch spontan und (relativ) preiswert Angeln kann.

Die Vereinsmeierei gibt es in meinem Verein für jeden nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack:
Wer will, braucht garnichts tun als seine Gebühren pünktlich zu zahlen. Und angeln zu gehen. Vom Arbeitsdienst kann er sich freikaufen.
Ich leiste die 15 Stunden Arbeitsdienst, und gehe auch zu den meisten Monatsversammlungen, einfach um informiert zu sein. Das ist für mich sehr erträglich.

Gut möglich, dass ich in nächster Zeit bei einem weiteren Verein Mitglied werde. Nicht weil mir was an dem Verein liegt, sondern um günstig an Tageskarten für interessante Gewässer zu kommen.


----------



## seebarsch (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Finke, ich respektiere natürlich deine persönlichen Erfahrungen und die daraus resultierende Einschätzung.
> 
> Da mir diese Erfahrung fehlt, ich außer: ab und an Verbandsblättchen, Pressemeldungen, etc. eigentlich nix von denjenigen Obersten höre, die ich mit meinen Beiträgen bezahle, kann ich mich nur an das halten, was ich lese.
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:
MFG Thomas


----------



## Celtic-hero (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin auch mit Glied. 

Und in nem Angekverein bin ich auch.... bin am anfang des Jahres eingetreten, da ich entlich mal Hechte und Zander fangen wollte .... Jetzt weiß ich ... Mein Verein hat sich auf Karpfenangler spezialisiert ... blöd gelaufen ...


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Meine Freundin hat zwar kein Glied, ist aber trotzdem Mitglied ! |supergri
Wer bei uns in MeckPomm nur in der Ostsee oder in den vielen Bodden angeln möchte, braucht keinen Verein. Eine Jahreskarte für 20,- € reicht dann.
Wir sind trotzdem in einem Verein, damit wir die vielen Seen und Flüsse Tag und Nacht beangeln können.
Summa Summarum zahlen wir bei 100,-€ p.P.
Das ist es uns wert !

#h


----------



## earlymania (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Servus,

ich zähle Fischereiverband mal nicht als Verein.

Hier in Unterfranken ist die Verbandsmitgliedschaft Voraussetzung für die Jahreskarte am Main.

Keine Arbeitsstunden, keine dauerhafte Mitgliedschaft, jedes Jahr neu.

Allerdings auch kein Anglerheim, Stammtisch, gemeinsames Besprechen des Besatzes usw.

Ist für mich als Gelegenheitsangler schön, weil ansonsten Helfer- und Angelstunden in keinem guten Verhältnis stehen würden.

Grüße vom Early


----------



## Wikinger1982 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin in ein Verein, zum einen um mehr auswahl zu haben welche gewässer ich beangeln möchte und somit weniger bezahlen muss.
Und zum zweiten, wegen dem Vereins leben, wir haben drei bis vier organiesierte Angeltreffen mit grillen und getränke, man kann sich mit gleichgesinten unterhalten, zusammen Angeln und spass haben auch die zwei bis drei arbeitseinsätze mache ich gerne, da wir dort der Natur einiges wiedergeben von der ja unser Hobby abhängt.
Wenn man an so manches gewässer geht und sieht wie einige Angler ihren Platz hinterlassen #q #d :vfrage ich mich, wie würde es aussehen wenn es keine Vereine gebe die den müll jedes Jahr aufs neue beseitigen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

ich bin entsetzt, was für Meinungen es gibt.
Fischentnahme ist eine Sache.
Entnahme ohne Hege ist wohl nicht nachhaltig.
Wie will man seine Leistung für die Hege bringen, ohne organisiert zu sein.
Da geht es nur noch um das pure Vergnügen.
Angeln ist aber auch Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur. !


----------



## Grobi63 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

gerne würde ich in einen Angelverein beitreten. Da ich Flegenfischer bin wird das noch schwieriger. Den Vereinen in den man Fliegenfischen könnte nehmen keine neuen Mitglieder auf, da "alle" Karten im voraus vergeben sind. Fliegenfischen hier in der Nähe vom Bodensee fast unmöglich #q. Ich muß immer hunderte von Kilometer fahren, teure Tages- oder Wochenkarte kaufen, plus Hotelkosten.#d. ne ne jetzt hätte ich die Zeit aber es geht nix. Für einen Rentner wird dies ein extrem teure Hobby. Gibt es einen Verein im Umkreis von 50 km von Singen/BW der noch neue Mitglieder auf nimmt#c. Wäre toll


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Grobi63 schrieb:


> . . . *Gibt es einen Verein im Umkreis von 50 km von Singen/BW der noch neue Mitglieder auf nimmt#c. Wäre tol*l




Mach doch mal einenm Trööt im passenden PLZ-Bereich auf. Vielleicht haste Glück.|wavey:


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> ich bin entsetzt, was für Meinungen es gibt.
> Fischentnahme ist eine Sache.
> Entnahme ohne Hege ist wohl nicht nachhaltig.
> Wie will man seine Leistung für die Hege bringen, ohne organisiert zu sein.
> ...



Das ist aber nur bedingt richtig !

Wenn ich 3 x im Jahr an die Brandung gehe, muß doch nix besetzt werden ?

|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## belle-hro (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> ich bin entsetzt, was für Meinungen es gibt.
> Fischentnahme ist eine Sache.
> Entnahme ohne Hege ist wohl nicht nachhaltig.
> *Wie will man seine Leistung für die Hege bringen, ohne organisiert zu sein.*
> ...


 
#d #d #d Wat is dat denn für ne Aussage?

Bedenke das die Gastangler, das sind nunmal fast alles Nichtorganisierte, einen wesentlichen höheren preis für die Angelberechtigung ausgeben und damit ihre Leistungen für die Hege finanziell ausgleichen!
Ein Beispiel aus meinem Landesverband M/V: Mitglieder zahlen mit Angelkarte, Vereinsbeitrag, Verbandsabgabe im Jahr 77,-- (Betrag in meinem Verein für einen berufstätigen Erwachsenen).
Gastangler ohne Mitgliedschaft zahlen für die Angelberechtigung 155,--! Mit diesen höheren Beiträgen gleichen sie Hegepflicht, Gewässerschutz und andere ehrenamtliche Arbeiten aus.

Natürlich freue ich mich als Vorsitzender eines Vereines über jedes neue Mitglied, zwingen kann ich aber generellen keinen. Es gibt bestimmt einige gute Gründe dafür, über die ich nicht (ver-)urteilen möchte.


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls in einem Verein u habe auch logischerweise dementsprechend meine Stimme abgegeben.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nicht viele Gewässer. Bei dem was es gibt sind so siemlich alle in Vereinshand. Nur an wenigen dieser Gewässer bekommt man als Nichtmitglied Tageslizenzen.

Entweder man nimmt viele Kilometer Fahrt auf sich u bezahlt zwischen 12-15€ für eine Tageslizenz (für oft nicht interessante Abschnitte) oder man tritt einem Verein bei.

Habe mich nach vielen Jahren dann endlich auch dazu entschlossen. So habe ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit, auch mal für oft bloß ein zwei Stunden nach Feierabend fischen zu gehen!

Da ist man dann mit knapp 250€ Jahresbeitrag inkl. Karte zuzügl. Arbeitsstunden eindeutig auf der besseren Seite#c





Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch im Verein.
Ohne Verein ist man bei uns echt aufgeschmissen wie´s Maesox auch schon schrieb.


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Noch im Verein. Ggf. wird sich da wohnortswechseltechnisch vielleicht etwas ändern... Vielleicht trete ich auch wieder aus, da ich die Möglichkeiten dieses Jahr auch nicht nutzen konnte. Bis auf einige Stunden Arbeitsdienst hat mir persönlich das ganze nichts gebracht - um das mal beim Namen zu benennen...
Die Karten für den Main von Offenbach bis Mündung relativ günstig und ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft erhältlich!


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich selber war in meiner alten Heimat (Halle/Saale) im Verein. Moderater Beitrag und gigantisch viele beangelbare Gewässer im Bundesland. Super!
Hier in Hessen kann ich mit einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft, die mich mehr als doppelt soviel kostet, maximal 3 oder 4 Gewässer (meist nur eines) beangeln, für allen anderen sind Gastkarten zu lösen, da die meisten Gewässer in Vereinshand, nicht in Verbandshand sind. Ist für mich anglerisches "Mittelalter" und Kleinstaaterei.#d
Die Jahreskarten für die einzelnen Abschnitte am Untermain sind günstig und für mich akzeptabel.:m


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich war der Meinung hier einmal gelesen zu haben dass Politik außen vor  bleiben soll. Und aus meiner persönlichen Sicht wird hier Politik zum  Thema der Verbände gemacht, ob pro oder kontra. Was ich besonders  lächerlich finde ist, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt meinen etwas  beeinflussen zu können...genauso wie es noch Menschen gibt die meinen  mit ihrer Stimme bei Wahlen in irgendeine Richtung etwas lenken zu  können

etc etc.... und ich dachte hier wird man von solchen Sachen verschont  zumal die Felle der Verbände schon lange verteilt sind.

Einfach mal nachdenken
|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Einfach mal richtig lesen.

Auszug aus den Boardregeln:


> (2) Politische Themen sind,* soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen*, verboten



Wenn die Fusion der Verbände oder die Politik der Verbände und Angelvereine nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat, weiss ich auch nicht..


Was in Deiner Aufzählung nichts mit Angeln zu tun hatte, wurde gelöscht.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Stimmt, habe ich nicht gemacht, richtig gelesen.#c, junger Jedi ich bin..........

Trotzdem kommt es mir hier so vor als ob Meinung gemacht werden soll die einen Hintergrund hat. Ich denke den meisten Anglern ist es viel zu schwere Kost und geht ihnen am Ars... vorbei, es wird eh hingenommen was kommt, da auch hier die Verdrossenheit schon lange gewonnen hat. 

Aber jeder kann, soll, will und ........ seine Hörner abstoßen um früher oder später zu resignieren.

Man kann jetzt sagen Leider, ja klar aber es ist so. Fragt doch mal wer hier die unnötig schweren Texte offene Briefe etc. durchgelesen und auch verstanden hat. Die wenigsten, oder?
Aber es ist schön dass es noch ein paar Querdenker, Augen Öffner etc. gibt die noch nicht aufgegeben haben.

Angler sind auch nicht anders wie der Rest der Bevölkerung, und glaubt mir wir reden hier über schon verteilte Felle.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

@Stagger Lee
Danke genau so ist es. Die Zensur habe ich auch nicht verstanden zumal es für mich nur Beispiele waren. Aber ich glaube so funktioniert modere Politik, und dass scheinbar überall. Und wenn man diese Themen die wesentlich wichtiger gewesen wären im Vergleich zu diesem Thema nimmt, wird die Wichtigkeit vielleicht zu deutlich.

Also ich gehe da jetzt lieber Angeln.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



> Also ich gehe da jetzt lieber Angeln.....


Wird besser sein, da ihr euch gerade knapp am Rande einer Verwarnung bewegt.

Was ist daran nicht zu vestehen?


> Auszug aus den Boardregeln:
> 
> Zitat:
> (2) Politische Themen sind, *soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen*, verboten



Also lasst das zukünftig, um Verwarnungen zu vermeiden.
Danke.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird besser sein, da ihr euch gerade knapp am Rande einer Verwarnung bewegt.
> 
> Was ist daran nicht zu vestehen?
> 
> ...




*Ich werde mir die größt möglichste Mühe geben, versprochen.
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Danke!
Das mein ich ernst!!

Denn wir sind zwar nicht auf Stress aus, haben aber klare Regeln, die wir auch durchsetzen werden.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Das mein ich ernst!!
> 
> Denn wir sind zwar nicht auf Stress aus, haben aber klare Regeln, die wir auch durchsetzen werden.




Was soll ich den jetzt machen*? *Ich habe es ebenfalls ernst gemeint und bin auch nicht auf Stress aus, im Gegenteil ich wollte mich hier nur äußern und habe bekundet dass ich mir größte Mühe geben werde mich absolut konform zu Verhalten.

Klar das nächste mal schreibe ich mit den Kollegen lieber PN um Irritationen zu vermeiden.#c


----------



## andy72 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

also ich bin im verein und auch im vdsf und finde gut was die so leisten und das sie unbeirrt ihr ding durchziehen und ja prüfung find ich auch ok,wenn man die nämlich nicht mehr bräuchte würden sich noch mehr menschen dazu berufen fühlen schwarz angeln zu gehen,das man in nrw nen schein braucht ist sinnvoll das hält wenigstens einige davon ab einfach ne rute zu kaufen und schwarz angeln zu gehen !


----------



## ritschwumm (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,
Keine Vereinszugehörigkeit !

30 Euro für den Rhein vor der Tür bei wachsendem Welsbestand, einfach Klasse :k

Gruß Marcus


----------



## DJTMichel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Heute hat mir Kalli von der OG Ivenrode meinen DAV Ausweis (Sachsen Anhalt) übergeben. Incl. allem (1/4Jahreskarte) 30,-. Gastkarten gehen mit der Zeit doch ganz schön ins Geld und der örtliche VDSF Verein kann gegen die vielen DAV Gewässer in SA nicht an  . Möge uns das angeln nach dem Regelwerk des DAV immer erhalten bleiben und mögen zukünftig auch die übrigen Angler bundesweit davon profitieren!


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin aktuell sogar in zwei Angelvereinen!
Dazu kommt der Fussball:c:c

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



> Dazu kommt der Fussball


Ich guck auch Samstags gerne Bundesliga...

|supergri|supergri


----------



## Case (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> . Möge uns das angeln nach dem Regelwerk des DAV immer erhalten bleiben und mögen zukünftig auch die übrigen Angler bundesweit davon profitieren!



Das habe ich auch schon gedacht, wenn ich Eure Gewässervielfalt und die Kartenpreise gelesen habe.

Case


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

@_*Thomas9904

Das auchnoch:c:c:c
*_


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Nach jahrelanger Mitgliedschaft bin ich aus den Vereinen raus. Bin hier allerdings in MV in der glücklichen Lage nicht im geringsten auf Vereinsgewässer angewiesen zu sein.
Ansonsten stört mich so einiges :
- Verbote die sich geziehlt gegen eine Anglergruppe richten
- in der Masse unattraktive Gewässer
- starke Vermüllung da auch des letzte Penner* für wenig Geld Zugang zum Wasser hat
- bin kein Vereinsmeier
- zu viele Neider , Fleischmacher und Kurzdenker unter den Mitgliedern

* : Leute die durch asoziales Verhalten auffallen


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Kein Verein- vielfätige negative Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## tyirian (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch im Verein. 
Ist hier einfach nötig um auch mal schöne Gewässer zu befischen und des weiteren würde es mich stören nicht spontan eine Runde zum spinnen gehen zu können.


----------



## Baitcaster (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

In 3 VDSF-Vereinen organisiert. Aber auch im DMV/DAV..


----------



## Rheiderländer (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Moin,
ich bin im Angelverein und Besitzer des Holländischen Fispas.
In der Regl gehe ich etwa 1mal pro Woche Angeln und kann bei mir im Umkreis praktisch hin wo ich will. Wenn man das in Tageskarten aufs Jahr umrechnen würde............oha.
Außerdem bin ich durch die Mitgliedschaften völlig ungebunden und kann so auch spontan losziehen wenn die Tk vertreibenden Geschäfte zu sind. Pflichtstd. gibt es in dem Verein nicht sondern nur freiwillige Helfer. Der Verein ist der Meinung das bei Pflichstd. eine großzahl der Angler austreten würde. Ich schätze sie haben recht damit.
mfg|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fletcher14ua (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo
ich bin nicht im Verein aber leider muss eintreten#d
Nach meiner Meinung die müssen alle abgeschafft werden, weil dass entspricht nicht demokratischen Vorstellungen.
Warum darf ich am einer öffentlicher Fluss nicht angeln #cweil diese Strecke gehört zum Verein:g


----------



## LahnHunter (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Würde ja gerne, aber nach der Prüfungsgebühr und einer kompletten neuen Angelausrüstung, alles zusammen für rund 1000,- €, jetzt nochmal 400,- oder 500,- € Aufnahmegebühr neeeh das ist zuviel. Für das Geld geh ich lieber 5 x ordentlich mit der Familie Fisch essen. 

Jahresschein am Fluss für ca. 30-60,- € ist  im Preis sowie für meine Bedürnisse ok. |wavey:

Gruß


----------



## Schneidy (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin leider nicht im Verein weil der Verein in dem ich eintreten möchte nur Ortsansäßige aufnimmt.Ich wohne leider 5 Km zu weit weg


----------



## Adlerfan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Schneidy schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht im Verein weil der Verein in dem ich eintreten möchte nur Ortsansäßige aufnimmt.Ich wohne leider 5 Km zu weit weg


 

Sei froh, die würden Dich dann nur zur "Blutauffrischung" mißbrauchen.


----------



## locotus (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> Sei froh, die würden Dich dann nur zur "Blutauffrischung" mißbrauchen.



Das haben die bestimmt nicht nötig, sonst gäb es doch diese Klausel nicht.#q


----------



## Adlerfan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin nicht im Verein und steige trotzdem zweimal im Jahr mit anderen Anglern in einen Fluss und räume Müll weg.


----------



## Adlerfan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



locotus schrieb:


> Das haben die bestimmt nicht nötig, sonst gäb es doch diese Klausel nicht.#q


 
Nene, das merken die nicht mehr. Wenn Du die darauf aufmerksam machst das es nur zwei Nachnamen im Ort gibt, wird die Brust wahrscheinlich vor Stolz anschwellen|supergri

Sry für Off-Topic...


----------



## gypsymo (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

In und um Hamburg gibt es so viele schöne freie Gewässer, dass man auf eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft nicht angewiesen ist.


----------



## Otti der Ossi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch organisiert und zwar gleich in zwei Vereinen. Das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund. Wo kann man denn heute noch zu halbweg bezahlbaren Kosten sonst angeln gehen. Und vor allem, ich kann kurzfristig mal schnell ans Wasser und muss mich nicht erst noch um eine Gastkarte kümmern. Und würde ich eine Gastkarte auf Verdacht kaufen und dann dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nicht an Wasser können, wäre das Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich war auch jahrzehntelang in diversen Vereinen u.a. DMV, DAV und in div.ortsansässigen Vereinen Mitglied. Leider muss man feststellen, dass gerade Neulinge in den Vereinen oft von den "Alten" geblockt werden. Dazu kommt noch die "Vereinsklüngelei". Und dann wären noch die diversen Vorstandsmitglieder, die ihre dekompensierten Profilneurosen im Verein voll und ganz ausleben.

Aus diesen besagten Gründen, bin ich nun nicht mehr organisiert. Ich kaufe mir diverse Jahreskarten und kann somit stressfrei meinem Hobby nachgehen.

Petri Heil
DD70

P.S. ich weiss selbst, dass man nicht Alle unter einem Kamm scheren soll......


----------



## Heidechopper (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin auch im Verein, weil es nicht nur Forellenseen gibt und ich auch mal was andres beangeln möchte. Zudem bin ich auch noch in Sachen Gewässeranalytik tätig für den Verein. Zweimal im Jahr baue ich meine Küche in ein Wasserlabor um und untersuche sämtliche Stillgewässer unseres Vereins auf die chemische Wasserqualität.
Von "Vereinsmeierei" bekomme ich nicht so viel mit; zum ersten: es finden nur 4 Versammlungen/Jahr statt und zum zweiten: bestimmte Gemeinschaftsangeln mache ich prinzipiell auch nicht mit.
Trotzdem halte ich eine Infoseite über unseren Verein auf meiner Hompage hoch.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich bin im Angelverein und das ist gut so.

Nur im Verein komme ich an Infos, und höre wie groß der Verdrängungs,- und Verbotedruck von Umweltbehörden und sogenannten Umweltschützern auf uns Angler geworden ist.

Nur starke Angelvereine und Verbände kommen gegen dieses immer lauter werdende Ärgerniss an. 

Gruß Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

kein Verein. Zu teuer und zuviel Auflagen. Freischaffender Angler und dass ist gut so.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

und der freischaffende Angler überlässt den Ärger und Kampf mit den Behörden den organisierten Anglern.
Dieses Verhalten ist nicht weit weg vom Schmarotzertum !


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Herrrrrrrrrrlich diese Naivität,

Gerade Vereine und Verbände haben durch ihren vorauseilenden Gehorsam dafür gesorgt das es immer mehr Einschränkungen und Verbote gibt.Manche Verbände übertreffen sich quasi und erstellen Verbote die weit über die Vorgaben der Behörden gehen.



Wenn man sich die Beiträge hier anschaut........ die Masse an Leuten ist nur im Verein um überhaupt angeln zu können. Vorallen dann wenns um Gewässer und Preise geht........Die jenigen die die freie Möglichkeit haben , die pfeifen auf Verein und co. Warum wohl????


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,

klar im Verein, der Fischereimöglichkeit wegen.
Dann mal, vor zehn Jahren, ein Ausflug in den Vorstand.
Großer Fehler.
Die in Tagen gesammelten Dinge bezüglich Wasserqualität wurden nicht mal gelesen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

fragen wir doch anders rum:
Wie würde Angeln ohne Verein oder Verband aussehen.
Wer würde für Hege und Besatz sorgen ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

... da der Verein bei mir zu doof ist zu besetzen und ich die Ostsee vor der Tür habe, habe ich ganz einfach keinen Verein nötig. 

Es sind immer die selben wenigen die die Vereinsarbeiten leisten, immer die selben wenigen die zum Vereinsangeln gehen und immer die selben wenigen die regelmäßig die Versammlungen besuchen... und es sind immer die selben die sich 2x im Jahr mit Forellen besacken wenn es keine Fangbegrenzung gibt und Forellen eingesetzt werden. (welche übrigends zum... naja schmecken, wie die meißten Gewässer am Grund)

Neeee, im letzten Sonnenlicht mit der Watbüx, wohlmöglich mit laufender Nase und vielleicht sogar etwas kalte Finger... mehr brauche ich nicht. :k


----------



## Mini-Broesel (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

moin,

bin auch bei mir hier im Verein, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr erst 2 mal in den Teichen dort angeln war...sonst eigentlich immer Ostsee (was auch viel geiler und interresanter ist als Süßwasserangelei..meiner Ansicht nach)...ich werde aber trotzdem nicht austreten...ich habe engen Kontakt zum 1. Vorsitzenden und anderen Vorstandsmitgliedern, die auch gerne mal an die Ostsee fahren und was bietet sich mehr an, als einfach bei denen mit zu fahren als (noch) nicht Autofahrer:m...außerdem bekomme ich die Wattis auch gestellt |rolleyes:m:k


----------



## Kuddl62 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Wenn ich so einige Meinungen lese, falle ich echt vom Glauben ab.
Frei nach dem Motto: "wenn ich nicht in einem Verein bin, dann kann ich ja machen was ich will! Denn ich will ja nur angeln........... Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Mit der Einstellung geht es garantiert den Bach runter." Wenn es nicht fischereilicher Selbsmord wäre, einfach mal alle Vereine und Verbände abschaffen. Es würde nicht lange dauern und andere "Naturschutzverbände" springen in die Lücke. Dann ist es Essig mit dem Angeln. Man könnte gar nicht so schnell gucken, wie Gewässer unter Schutz gestellt werden. Sogar die Küste wäre dann sicherlich nicht mehr lange durchgängig frei........... Auch in Brüssel tut sich was, und dieses nicht unbedingt zum Vorteil der Angler. Selbst beim Angeln ist das "Wegschauen" zu verurteilen! Die Quittung kommt bestimmt, wenn das der Trend ist. Dann machen alle ein langes Gesicht, auch die, die keinen Verein brauchen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Viele Vereine finanzieren über ihre Beiträge den Besatz, welcher zum Teil auch von den Verbänden vorgegeben wird.

Ist schon sinnvoll einem Verein anzugehören und diesen mit den Beiträgen zu unterstützen.
Mal abgesehen davon, wie das Verhältnis Gastkarte zu Jahresbeitrag steht


----------



## allrounder64 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit 1986  Mitglied im DAV Brandenburg und kann Prinz1 in Bezug auf das Vereinsleben und die Nutzung unseren Gewässerfonds nur Recht geben. Ja die Zusammenführung DAV und VDSF, da werd ich erst mal abwarten was das so mit sich bringt. Eins weiß ich jetzt schon sobald die Beiträge enorm steigen oder es wird versucht althergebrachtes in unseren Bundesland umkrempeln zu wollen, bin ich raus.#h


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Nimra (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Im Verein organisiert.............
Bedeutet für mich etwas auf Dauer zusammenbringen.Interessen,Vorlieben,Ziele und dieses möglichst Gemeinschaftlich. Die Fähigkeiten eines jeden einbringen für eine Sache die langfristig vielen weiteren etwas bedeuten wird. Mir persönlich gerade in Bezug auf Jugend,Natur,Umweltschutz-und erhalt.
Wo ? wenn nicht im Verein soll der Gegenpol zu SocialNetwork, Action-Adventure, abnormen Firmenphilosophie`n zu finden sein. Viele fragen sich nach der persönlich menschlichen Seite unseres Alltages. Wo ist diese noch gefragt? Leistungs-Erfolgs-Termindruck durchgängig schon ab dem Kindergarten empfinde ich als abartig. Und für wieviele ist das schon das ganz normale reale Leben? Ich mache mir sorgen um unsere Kinder und deren Kinder die immer blinder in diese Richtung laufen weil sie es oft so vorgelebt bekommen. 
Ein Verein kann dieses natürlich nicht verhindern aber im Verein kann man zumindest im Rahmen seiner möglichkeiten etwas für den anderen Horizont tun. Und dieses aus eigenem Antrieb einfach nur so wann und wie jeder möchte. Frei und willig. Nicht für Geld, nur für andere. Klar das dieses nicht jedem liegt ,etwas zu tun was nicht persönlichen Erfolg/Ertrag bringt.
Es ist auch einfacher sich an dem zu erfreuen was andere im Rahmen einer Gemeinschaft erschaffen und erhalten haben. 
Doch sei es jedem freigestellt sich ein zu bringen oder auch eben nicht. Gemeinschaft liegt nicht jedem, doch meist hat dieses Gründe die dazu geführt haben. Diese Gründe merkt sich jeder ganz genau und richtet sich zukünftig danach aus. Leider unternimmt kaum einer etwas um diese Gründe evtl. zu beeinflussen oder gar zu ändern. Viele schimpfen auf das Vergangene und unternehmen nichts für die Zukunft, dadurch haben manche keine.​ 
Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Machti (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin mit 12 j. in einen Verein eingetreten. Nach 15 J. Mitgliedschaft aus beruflichen Gründen ausgetreten. Jetzt würde ich in diesen Verein im Leben nicht mehr beitreten, 50 % der Gewässer sind von Seglern, Surfern und Badenden belagert.

Z.z. fische ich mit Freunden an einem gemeinsam gepachteten 2ha Teich den wir nach unseren Vorstellungen hegen, Pflegen und besetzen.

Grüße

Machti


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Mitglied in zwei Verein, jeweils auch im Vorstand aktiv. 

In der Vorstandsfunktion habe ich dafür geworben und es im Ergebnis auch durchgesetzt, dass wir aus den VDSF ausgetreten sind. 

Gleichwohl sei der Hinweis gestattet, dass Mohnert nicht in allen Fällen Unrecht hat. Ich mag auch nicht zu erkennen, warum nicht organisierte Mitglieder bei der Fusion zweier Verbände was zu sagen haben sollen. Das ist - worauf Mohnert zutreffend hingewiesen hat - ausschließlich Sache der Mitglieder. 

Schlusssatz: Das immer wieder aufkommenden Zahlenthema (Wie viele Angler in gibt es in Deutschland) wäre es wert, mal diskutiert zu werden. Auch dabei finde ich die Mohnert-Argumentation nicht von vorneherein abwegig, um nicht zu sagen, dass ich die Argumente gut nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> ...Schlusssatz: Das immer wieder aufkommenden Zahlenthema (Wie viele Angler in gibt es in Deutschland) wäre es wert, mal diskutiert zu werden. Auch dabei finde ich die Mohnert-Argumentation nicht von vorneherein abwegig, um nicht zu sagen, dass ich die Argumente gut nachvollziehen kann.



Ich empfinde die Arlinghaus'sche Erhebung (3,7Mio) schlüssiger als die VDSF-Rechnung. Sie wurde unter wissenschaftlich-statistischen Kriterien erhoben.
Ist Angler nur ein Jahresfischereischeininhaber? Nein.
Viele rennen mit abgelaufenen Scheinen rum. Viele Puffangler haben überhaupt keinen JFS, ob mit od. ohne Prüfung. Nur-Ausland-Urlaubsangler, etc. kommen auch noch dazu.

Ist doch in anderen Sportbereichen doch ähnlich. Wer spielt Fußball? Nur Mitglieder in einem Sportverein und Jungs auf dem Bolzplatz etwa nicht?

Und welchen Sinn hat es überhaupt, "uns" kleinrechnen zu wollen??? Gute & böse Frage...


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die Arlinghaus'sche Erhebung (3,7Mio) schlüssiger als die VDSF-Rechnung. Sie wurde unter wissenschaftlich-statistischen Kriterien erhoben.
> Ist Angler nur ein Jahresfischereischeininhaber? Nein.
> Viele rennen mit abgelaufenen Scheinen rum. Viele Puffangler haben überhaupt keinen JFS, ob mit od. ohne Prüfung. Nur-Ausland-Urlaubsangler, etc. kommen auch noch dazu.
> 
> ...



3,7 sind ja nicht 5. Ist also quasi die Mitte. 

Es geht m.E. nicht um klein- und/oder großrechnen, aber wenn ich in einer Diskussion ernst genommen werden möchte, muss ich seriös argumentieren.


----------



## Case (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> fragen wir doch anders rum:
> Wie würde Angeln ohne Verein oder Verband aussehen.
> Wer würde für Hege und Besatz sorgen ?



Niemand.

Und es gäbe viel weniger Angler. 
Und die würden das fangen, was sich selbst reproduziert.
Vor 40 Jahren waren das hauptsächlich Weißfisch und Aal.
Aber in guten Mengen, wenn nötig.

Und es gab erheblich mehr gute Barsche, und manchmal auch
nen Hecht.
Forellen wurden damals kaum gefangen. ( Heute an den Flüssen
unser Hauptfisch ).

Case


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

@Case:
Du hast Recht.
Aber nur die sich selbst reproduzierenden Arten zu fangen, würde den "Spezialisten" wohl kaum gefallen.
Ohne Verein keine Hege, da bin ich überzeugt !


----------



## bacalo (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

@Nimra
.............
Es ist auch einfacher sich an dem zu erfreuen was andere im Rahmen einer Gemeinschaft erschaffen und erhalten haben. 
Doch sei es jedem freigestellt sich ein zu bringen oder auch eben nicht. Gemeinschaft liegt nicht jedem, doch meist hat dieses Gründe die dazu geführt haben. Diese Gründe merkt sich jeder ganz genau und richtet sich zukünftig danach aus.​ 
|good:

​Bin über den Fischereiverband Unterfranken im Landesfischereiverband und daher auch im streitgegenständlichem Verband. Seit 2005 bin ich auch Vorstandsmitglied in einem lokalen Anglerverein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> 3,7 sind ja nicht 5. Ist also quasi die Mitte.
> Es geht m.E. nicht um klein- und/oder großrechnen, aber wenn ich in einer Diskussion ernst genommen werden möchte, muss ich seriös argumentieren.



Ich kenne nur die Zahl 3,7Mio.

Zu deinem zweiten Satz:
_Ja, genau so ist es! _

Stell dir vor, du sitzt als Vertreter der Angler abends mit Merkel, Aigner & Röttgen beim lecker Abendessen, weil du was für die Jungs erreichen willst, die das Essen bezahlen. Wie machst du den drei Flöten klar, dass Angler ein bedeutender Teil der Gesellschaft -pardon, Wähler- sind?
Dir liegt die Statistik der JSF-Inhaber vor & eine wissenschaftl. Untersuchung, die auf ungefähr die doppelte Anzahl kommt. 
Welche Zahl nutzt du als Argument?
Und warum nimmt der VDSF die andere?


----------



## Case (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ohne Verein keine Hege, da bin ich überzeugt !



Natürlich#h

und ich genieße meine Vereinszugehörigkeit seit über 30 Jahren.
Und ich habe das Glück, in einem, von kompetenten Vorständen
geführtem, Verein zu sein.

Ich erkenne schon die Vorzüge einer Forelle gegenüber dem Döbel.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



> Welche Zahl nutzt du als Argument?
> Und warum nimmt der VDSF die andere?


Würde ich die Interessen der Angler (insgesamt) vertreten, würde ich die Zahl verwenden, welche die höchste Zahl aus den Umfragen/Erhebungen ist.

Das ist die, welche ich verwende (5,02 Millionen am Angeln grundsätzlich Interessierte, laut Institut Allensbach, Werbeträgerumfrage).

Arlinghaus splittet seine Zahl auf in:
3,365 Mio. aktive Angler (einmal mindestens im Jahr los gewesen) und 0,519 Mio. inaktiver , was dann ca. 3,8 Mio. Angler ergibt. 

Und dann gibts noch die Zahl von ca. 1,5 - 1,8 Mio. ausgegeben Fischereischeinen/Erlaubniskarten.

Dass die Verbände da eher zu den niedrigeren Zahlen tendieren ist klar und auch ganz einfach zu erklären:
Je "höher" der Organisationsgrad, desto "wichtiger" ein Verband.

Resultierend aus oben genannten Zahlen und den ca. 900.000 in den Verbänden organisierten Anglern ergibt sich da folgender "Organisationsgrad" für die einzelnen Zahlen:
Ausgehend von der Allensbachzahl: Organisationsgrad nur knapp 20%

Ausgehend von der Arlingauszahl immerhin schon um die 25%

Ausgehend von der Zahl der verkauften Karten/ausgestellten Scheine: Schon 50%

Wer also eh davon ausgeht, nur etwas für organisierte Angler tun zu wollen, wird dann die niedrigstmögliche Anglerzahl verwenden um einen möglichst hohen Organisationsgrad vorweisen zu können und damit die "Wichtigkeit" der Verbände für "die Angler" darzustellen.

Wer etwas positiv für die Angler insgesamt erreichen möchte, wird die höchste  Zahl der am Angeln Interessierten verwenden, um deren Präsenz und Wichtigkeit in der Gesellschaft zu dokumentieren, ebenso wie das Wählerpotential, dass die Angler und ihre Familien darstellen könn(t)en..

Ganz einfach also eigentlich:
Als Verband muss ich dann die niedrigstmögliche Anglerzahl annehmen um selber am besten dazustehen......


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Grrrrrrrrrr.... Verpetzer! |rolleyes
Ich wollte, dass Sailfisch sich die Frage stellt und evtl. auch zu dieser Antwort kommt.
Denn es ist die einzig logische Schlussforderung aus der Argumentationsstrategie des VDSF.

Die Allensbach-Studie kenn ich gar nicht, interessiert mich aber. Falls du eine Quelle hast, Thomas, poste doch mal den Link, bzw. schick mir das bitte per Mail. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Spricht auch Arlinghaus in seiner Studie an:
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...XCTmu0&sig=AHIEtbQZYLvPjqF_MOE3ax3vXxtxYVB0RA


----------



## Frankyma (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Klar im Verein.|wavey:
Da ich der Ausbilder für die Fischerprüfung bin, war das natürlich keine Frage 
Gruß Franky#h


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spricht auch Arlinghaus in seiner Studie an...



Oh, ok, hatt ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Ist auch schon einige Zeit her, dass ich die gelesen hab; nicht grade die sanft-leichte Einschlaflektüre. Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

;-))
Jo, alles nicht so einfach...

Haben wir aber gerne zum Anlass genommen, im nächsten Magazin was zu den Zahlen und der Motivationen zur Verwendung der jeweiligen Zahlen zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

In keinem Verein da leider zu wenig Zeit, da müssen halt die Tages/Wochenkarten herhalten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## link (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit meinen 10. Lebensjahr in einem Verein in Deutschland und seit 10 Jahren Mitglieg in 2 Niederländischen Angelvereinen.
mfg Link


----------



## Rheophilius (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Hallo,

nahc reiflicher Überlegung, bin ich grundsätzlich bereit in einen örtlichen Verein einzutreten, auch wenn diese (soweit mir bekannt) alle im VDSF organisiert sind. Es gibt ja Möglichkeiten, das System von innen heraus zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nahc reiflicher Überlegung, bin ich grundsätzlich bereit in einen örtlichen Verein einzutreten, auch wenn diese (soweit mir bekannt) alle im VDSF organisiert sind. Es gibt ja Möglichkeiten, das System von innen heraus zu beeinflussen.



Richtig, das kann man!


----------



## baitcast1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Bin seit kurzem auch in einem Verein. Habe ursprünglich einen Bootsliegeplatz gesucht und dann hat sich das so ergeben.


----------



## fletcher14ua (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich ziehe Thread wieder hoch.
Ich bin trotzdem Meinung geblieben, dass Vereine sind nicht ganz gut, die sollten meine "angelfreicheit" nicht begrenzen.
-ich fahre oft Boot und will ab und zu Angeln, was soll ich machen?
in 10-20 Vereine antreten oder einfach so angeln?
-was ist fuer eine s....., dass ich als Gastangler habe 2 km Strecke, die haben 10 km.
-genau so mit Nachtangeln

und dann wundern sie sich, warum bei uns so viel "schwarzangler"

Mit Angelkarten bin ich auch nicht einverstanden, aber das ist schon andere Thema.

p.s das war nur meine Meinung und ich kann leider dagegen nichts machen#c


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

eine Frage: 
wie alt bist du?


----------



## fletcher14ua (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

warum willst du das wissen?


----------



## reno ateportas (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Also der Angelverein in dem ich momentan bin ist wirklich wirklich schlimm.Das was jetzt folgt ist die reine Warheit. 
Der Vorstand vor zwei Jahren hat 23000 Euro Verschlampt dann wurde ein neuer Vorstand gewählt, doch der erste Vorsitzende war total Cholerisch . Der schmeißt jeden raus der ihm nicht passt oder schreit ihn an . Er hat eine ganze Famiele herausgeworfen wobei einer von dehnen garnicht bei dem vorfall anwesend war. Der ist dann zurückgetreten. dann wurde der Verein vom Ehrenrat geleitet. Damit der verein sich nicht auflöst haben sie den wiedergewählt. Da er den Ehrenrat abgeschafft hat regiert er praktisch alleine. Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist das reinste pure Chaos. Das hat sich alles in einem halben Jahr abgespielt. Er hat es sogar geschafft Leute die schon 50 jahre im Verein sind zu verärgern. Wir wollen eigentlich austreten können aber nicht weil die Vereine entweder zu weit entfernt sind zu Teuer oder jugendliche nur bei einem Elternteil im Verein aufnehmen


----------



## fletcher14ua (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Um das in unseren Verein anzutreten braucht man 300 Euro + 100 Euro Jahresbeitrag + 15 Stunden muss ich im Jahr arbeiten, Tageskarte kostet 12,5 Euro, Wochen, Monat oder Jahreskarten gibts nicht.
Die lassen 200 kg. Fische im Fluss rein, was soll mit restliche Geld, ja die sitzen da, "Stammmitglieder " zwei mal pro Woche und saufen Bier.
Deswegen Vereine sind nicht gut, trotz angebliche mühe, gibts nicht so viele Fische.

Ich würde anders machen:
Deutschland hat, sagen wir, 100.000 Angler und jeder kauft Jahreskarte fuer 100 Euro und die gilt Deutschland weit, jedes Fluss kriegt entsprechend seine Fischmenge und gut.


----------



## reno ateportas (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Genau ist in England auch nicht anders


----------



## daoxxnsepp (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> Um das in unseren Verein anzutreten braucht man 300 Euro + 100 Euro Jahresbeitrag + 15 Stunden muss ich im Jahr arbeiten, Tageskarte kostet 12,5 Euro, Wochen, Monat oder Jahreskarten gibts nicht.
> Die lassen 200 kg. Fische im Fluss rein, was soll mit restliche Geld, ja die sitzen da, "Stammmitglieder " zwei mal pro Woche und saufen Bier.
> Deswegen Vereine sind nicht gut, trotz angebliche mühe, gibts nicht so viele Fische.
> 
> ...



lol |gutenach|


----------



## fletcher14ua (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> lol |gutenach|


du hast mir per PN dein smile|gutenach erklärt, aber lassen wir öffentlich diskutieren#6

erstens, ich will nicht umsonst angeln
ich sehe einfach kein Sinn, dass die Vereine greifen staatliche Gewässer an, ihr könnt irgendwo an einem privatem See oder am irgend einem Bauernhof ein Teich einrichten und da eure wünsche erfühlen, aber nicht am Lahn, Main u.s.w.
Es gibt viele Länder die keine Vereine haben und alles funktioniert, warum soll hier alles kippen ohne Vereine.

P.S Ich komme aus der Ukraine und habe Fischzucht da studiert, und wir haben immer während unseren Praktikum Fische rein gesetzt, da funktioniert ein Staatliche Programm, aber Ukraine ist nicht so Reich wie Deutschland und trotzdem alles klappt, du kannst da mehr fangen als hier.


Ok, noch ein Beispiel.
Bei uns im Verein kein Platzt zur zeit da,  Jahreskarten gibts nicht, was soll ich als Angler tun, sage bitte nicht, dass ich soll fuer jeder Tag 12,5 zahlen.
|wavey:


----------



## riecken (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Einfach einen andren verein suchen...


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Oder in der Ukraine angeln, wenn hier alles so schlimm und schlecht ist. Love it, or leave it!


----------



## fletcher14ua (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder in der Ukraine angeln



ich wusste dass solche blöde Aussage kommen.
locker bleiben:q
ich will nichts ändern es ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> ich will nichts ändern es ist nur meine Meinung



Hm... was willst du denn? Jammern um des Jammerns Willen, oder doch Änderungen, aber ohne Eigenleistung?


----------



## fletcher14ua (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ich will mehr Freiheit bei Angeln


> oder doch Änderungen


du weiß selbst, dass es unmöglich ist.

Ich will noch mal wiederholen, dass ohne Vereine kann auch alles funktionieren, ohne große Verluste.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Ah ja Freiheit beim Angeln.

Dann geh her und bringe dich ein! Zu mühsam? Dann sind wir wieder am Anfang. Love it, or leave it!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> erstens, ich will nicht umsonst angeln
> ich sehe einfach kein Sinn, dass die Vereine greifen staatliche Gewässer an, ihr könnt irgendwo an einem privatem See oder am irgend einem Bauernhof ein Teich einrichten und da eure wünsche erfühlen, aber nicht am Lahn, Main u.s.w.
> Es gibt viele Länder die keine Vereine haben und alles funktioniert, warum soll hier alles kippen ohne Vereine.
> 
> P.S Ich komme aus der Ukraine und habe Fischzucht da studiert, und wir haben immer während unseren Praktikum Fische rein gesetzt, da funktioniert ein Staatliche Programm, aber Ukraine ist nicht so Reich wie Deutschland und trotzdem alles klappt, du kannst da mehr fangen als hier.



Dein Gedankenspiel ist völlig richtig und verständlich. In Holland hat man sich dem mit dem Fispass angenähert, obwohl die Vereine trotzdem bestehen. Insbesondere die Fischbestände könnten unter Aufsicht einer *fachkompetenten !!!* Behörde mit bundesweitem Hoheitsrecht sicher profitieren.

In Deutschland ist das aber leider nur ein Gedankenspiel weil hier das Fischereirecht z.T uraltes Erbrecht ist und sicher niemals abgeschafft werden wird.

Des weiteren finde ich es unangebracht jemanden zu kritisieren, nur weil er Erfahrungen aus seinem Heimatland mit denen in Deutschland vergleicht.
Kritik darf in der Sache sein, un da finde ich, wie schon beschrieben, den Gedanken zumindest theoretisch gar nicht verkehrt.

Love it or leave it = eben nicht. 
Bring Dich ein wenn Du was ändern willst = Ja. Aber dazu gehört auch eine Diskussion.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*

Diese Diskussion führen wir ja, wenn auch augenfällig wenig fruchtbar.

Er will "Freiheit beim Angeln", wie immer sich die auch darstellen mag und er will nichts ändern. Ja was soll man ihm da noch antworten, als nimm es, wie es ist, oder lass es bleiben? Und wenn er dann noch explicit betont, dass es anderswo so viel besser ist, dann finde ich den Verweis auf die Reisefreiheit durch aus legitm und angemessen!


----------



## fletcher14ua (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



> Und wenn er dann noch explicit betont, dass es anderswo so viel besser ist



wo?



> Er will "Freiheit beim Angeln", wie immer sich die auch darstellen mag und er will nichts ändern



wie habe ich schon geschrieben, dass ich oft Boot fahre, und habe immer Beschränkungen, linke Seite gehört NRW und rechte Hessen schon wieder zwei Karten u.s.w.
Main darf von Boot angeln nur Verein Mitglieder, ebenfalls Lahn u.s.w.
Ich kam zum meine Kusine nach Treis-Karden und kann wieder nicht angeln, weil wo kriege ich Karte am WE.

Ist klar, wenn du seit Kindheit im Verein drin, du kannst anders nicht denken, Verein und nur Verein.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Im Verein oder nicht?*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> wo?



Wie du selbst angeführt hast, in der Ukraine.

Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland hat sich nun einmal dem Föderalismus verschrieben und erkennt zudem alte und uralte Eigentumsrechte an. Darum ist es so, wie es ist.

Wer dagegen ist, dem steht es frei sich rechtstaatlich zu engagieren. Aber nur zu wehklagen und zu erwarten, dass andere für einen aktiv werden, ist eindeutig nicht der richtige Weg. 

Hast du das jetzt verstanden?

Und zu deiner Information. 
Ich bin seit 45 Jahren Angler, aber erst seit 3 Jahren erstmalig in einem Verein. Ich fühle mich dort wohl und auch nicht über die Maßen (gesetzliche Vorgaben) eingeschränkt.


----------

